# Growing sweet potatoes in compost



## pengyou

I have seen many articles about growing sweet potatoes in everything from a bale of straw to a pile of compost. I know it is possible but I would like to know is is an optimal situation? I ask this because the recommended crop rotations I have read say to grow sweet potatoes every 3 to 4 years. I am interested in this because I have access to a lot of plant waste matter - dump trucks full of it, as much as I would want - and if compost - with some additions makes a good growing medium I was thinking about preparing an area to do that.


----------



## dixiemama

Def something to look into... E loves sweet potatoes.


----------



## Davarm

I have no idea but I think I'm going to try it this year and see how it goes.

This year I made planters out of fence wire and plastic, filled them with compost and have potatoes growing in them now(seem to be doing well). 

I will make another one for sweet potatoes and plant them next week when my slips come in from the nursery, they are supposed to ship on the 21st.


----------



## txcatlady

I planted slips in a syrup tub but I think the frost got them last night. Don't look to good. Tub filled with homemade compost, mushroom compost mixed with sand.


----------



## musketjim

I'll be trying some this year in tires with potting soil. A fun experiment.


----------



## Plainsman

This year is my third shot at growing sweet potatoes. In 2012 severe drought, triple digit temps and rabbit browsing contributed to a pitiful yield. In 2013 I'd learned a little bit and had a better yield. This year I'm starting my own slips from organic sweet potatoes, the garden soil has been covered in leaf mulch and compost all winter, enriched with aged horse manure and I'm trying out a no-till plan to leave the sub-soil bacterial and fungal organisms un-disrupted by my roro-tiller. I'll report on how it works out.


----------

